# Everyone asks the same questions.



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I've noticed over the last 20ish days that I've been on this forum, that everyone asks the same questions over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over. Even if there's a sticky with the info on it.
I feel bad for those of you who have been on here for a long time. Just sharing my sympathy!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I've only been here since November so I'm still kinda new but I'm sure no one minds...I often refer people to the stickies, just in case they haven't seen them...I'm sure I asked some goofy, already-answered questions when I was a newbie.  

It is tres cool to see people like you who are researching and participating so much before they even get a hedgie...it gives me a chance to be all excited for you...I bet I am looking forward to your arrival as much as you are!! :lol:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> It is tres cool to see people like you who are researching and participating so much before they even get a hedgie...it gives me a chance to be all excited for you...I bet I am looking forward to your arrival as much as you are!! :lol:


 Thanks. I'm really excited! Hopefully around my birthday in June i'll be getting him/her.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> Thanks. I'm really excited! Hopefully around my birthday in June i'll be getting him/her.


 :shock: 
June??!! 
Are you kidding me??? I can't wait THAT long. I was thinking maybe March...April....??


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> :shock:
> June??!!
> Are you kidding me??? I can't wait THAT long. I was thinking maybe March...April....??


LOL! The anticipation will have to kill you as much as it's killing me. :roll: June is about the time my boyfriend will be buying his house.  I was hoping March or April too, myself. But now it gives me more time to prepare the spoiling for the little turd.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > :shock:
> ...


umm...I've given it a lot of thought and decided that June just doesn't work for me. April...May at the latest. Final offer.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> umm...I've given it a lot of thought and decided that June just doesn't work for me. April...May at the latest. Final offer.


 :lol: I wish! I'm kind of living with my boyfriend's parents and their answer is a big N-O. Even though I never technically asked... :roll: I figure by June I can convince them it will be a wonderful birthday present to let me have a hedgehog in their house.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > umm...I've given it a lot of thought and decided that June just doesn't work for me. April...May at the latest. Final offer.
> ...


I was 16 when I moved in with my BF's parents (loooong story) and I got a puppy and lied and said someone gave it to me. I don't recommend this approach. 

Let me know if you want me to put in a good word for you. I'll use examples from PJM's or RalphsMom's hedgies cuz they're such little perfect angels :roll:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> I was 16 when I moved in with my BF's parents (loooong story) and I got a puppy and lied and said someone gave it to me. I don't recommend this approach.


Yeah... I wouldn't risk them making me get rid of it. I think if they only know it's in their house for a month or so, then they're more likely to say yes.  That, and they dont have to spend money on me for my birthday. :lol:



MissC said:


> Let me know if you want me to put in a good word for you. I'll use examples from PJM's or RalphsMom's hedgies cuz they're such little perfect angels :roll:


Hahaha, don't want to use Snarf as an example? :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> Hahaha, don't want to use Snarf as an example? :lol:


Probably be best not to.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

haleylove said:


> I've noticed over the last 20ish days that I've been on this forum, that everyone asks the same questions over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over. Even if there's a sticky with the info on it.
> I feel bad for those of you who have been on here for a long time. Just sharing my sympathy!


I think we go in waves. When I was thinking of getting a hedgie, I did what you are doing now, & read every thread, all the way back. (Proud of you, by the way) I also noticed a lot of duplication. Once I got Cholla, and actually had some experience & felt like I could offer some help, I started contributing to the threads & answering questions. I noticed that many of the people that answered so many of the posts previously, slowed down. Basically, as others learned more & were more eager to answer, they took over. The more seasoned, knowledgeable people would come into make corrections, point out things that were missing, offer up their experiences. But they no longer answered many of the questions that get asked over & over again. 
It's funny, because I'm now in that boat, sort of. There's a new group of people that are quick & eager to help. I will look through all the threads & if something has been covered well, I don't bother posting. Especially if I've already posted about it 10 times. 
It really bothers some people that there are the same questions over & over, but it doesn't bother me. There's a constant supply of new people with old questions that come through. Not everyone is going to spend the time to search through all the threads to find their answer. I figure it's just common courtesy to answer someone's questions & allow them to keep their dignity at the same time. 
And yeah - my precious little Cholla is a total Momma's boy. I would say MissC is jealous - but I think we all know she likes the bad boys. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> And yeah - my precious little Cholla is a total Momma's boy. I would say MissC is jealous - but I think we all know she likes the bad boys. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the other thing is that you can read something a few times, learn it/know it, but then it (whatever it is) is actually happening to YOUR hedgehog... and it feels like a completely different story. 

Say, like, messy poops - quick answer is: "what are you feeding, has it changed? Try acidophilus and/or pumpkin. If it's not resolving, get to a vet." And so on... You might very well know that... may have even said that exact thing to others. But then, all the sudden, it's YOUR hedgie who's having the messy poops that you've never seen before. You always imagined it would be like xyz, but it looks a little more like xyQ! Your heart skips a beat. And that darned Q - what is that? And you want reassurance, so you write, "OMG, I think Squiggles is sick!!! What do I do!?!!?!?"

Thinking about it from that perspective, it makes a lot of sense to me that there are 100 threads on upset bellies, another 100 on nail clipping - with 50 on "I cut the quick and he's bleeding," another 100 on grumpiness, etc...

So... I usually answer when I can. Even if it's the same thing for the 50th time


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

PJM said:


> I did what you are doing now, & read every thread, all the way back. (Proud of you, by the way)


 Thanks.

& yes, I guess I can see where you're both coming from now that I think about it that way.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I can totally relate to this thread. I watched this site for a year before I got Shocktop... I felt like I could write a book on hedgehogs before I got her from all the information I'd _read_. Then I got her, and even just holding her and knowing I'd wake up tomorrow and still have her be mine was so different, and every day seemed like so much was changing. She was growing so quickly, and she was warming up to me in a different order than I was anticipating, and so forth.

When I first started on the forum, I was all over the place. Now, I feel like I don't give a lot of advice, because I'm waiting until I've seen more and dealt with it on this side of the computer screen. I'm definitely still asking questions from time to time, so I only give advice if it's something I have done, and I know. If I see something slip between the cracks, I'll post, but it's usually more of a gut reaction for the sake of bumping the thread. I never hesitate to butt in, though, when I feel like a new member isn't being welcomed as warmly as they could be.

One of the things this thread discussed that really struck a chord was the whole bringing the hedgie home business-- my hedgehog was a gift for my birthday, christmas, and my graduation, and was brought home after a year of planning. After all that? The parents won't let her live at home. She lives with my boyfriend (all the more reasons to spend time with him, right??), but I was lucky. He takes wonderful care of her, and I don't expect any less from him... but if you get your hedgie home, and she's not welcome, with you guys living in the same house, she may become a rescue. That piece really resonated with me...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this forum is unusually friendly to newcomers (and friendly otherwise of course  ) and it's something that needs to go on. there's just way too much rudeness on the internet. note to self: participate more.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

> but if you get your hedgie home, and she's not welcome, with you guys living in the same house, she may become a rescue.


I won't get her if I know she isn't welcome. I'm going to sit down and talk to his parents about it when the time gets closer.  If not, I'm sure my mom would let me have it at her house, and I'd just spend a whooooleeee lot more time at home until he got his house. Who knows, maybe that would even give him incentive to get his own house?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I always look forward to coming on here...I do feel there is alot of support and camaraderie *group hug* and also a fun element with some banter... *no fingers pointing at MissC*  

Like PJM I'll do a cursory browse of the new postings and chime in if there's something that I've had some experience with or can offer a couple of words of support.
I will look at all the cute pics and be quite jealous since I'm more likely to get a decent pic of Sasquatch than Ralph...."the angel"  
I noticed that there were lots of the same kinds of threads but it can't hurt.
I know if something goes wrong, I'll do a search AND ask for help probably...sometimes it's reassuring to get some replies and know that there are some people out there willing to help your situation....just reading previous and older threads doesn't give that sense of connection somehow....maybe that's just me


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree with what some other people have said. I read through this forum for over 2 months before I even started looking at where I could buy a hedgehog. I thought I knew the basics and thought I'd be prepared for most situations that I could come across. But then I bought my first hedgie on Friday and my brain went into panic mode about every tiny thing that went on with her.

There's a lot of new hedgie owners on here and getting a pet you've never looked after before can make you think the worst of every situation, even if you've read a million posts about everything. I'm sure you'll have a lot of questions when your hedgie comes home.

It's just nice to be able to post a question as a new owner and have your question answered personally by someone who knows their stuff.

I do understand where you're coming from but I think you'll understand more when you first bring home your little ball of spikes and it makes you sick with worry about all the little things it is and isn't doing.

 Congratz on getting a hedgehog though, even if your little hedgie is only coming in June (I don't think I could wait that long for anything, nevermind a hedgehog). I hope to see LOADS of pictures of him/her when he/she arrives.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

tazzatrillz said:


> Congratz on getting a hedgehog though, even if your little hedgie is only coming in June (I don't think I could wait that long for anything, nevermind a hedgehog). I hope to see LOADS of pictures of him/her when he/she arrives.


:roll: I don't have a choice but to wait that long, sadly. And yes, loads and loads of pictures of my baby to make MissC very very jealous.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry, RM...I missed your post. I was too busy shining up my halo.  
(LOVED your crack about sasquatch, BTW...I'm SO stealing that one.)

As for you, Ms haleylove...I did NOT miss this:
"And yes, loads and loads of pictures of my baby to make MissC very very jealous."

I am already sending brat-vibes to your future hedgie...you are going to have a HANDFUL and provide endless hours of entertainment at your own expense with your postings about not being able to sleep; hedging pooping everywhere; eating too much...eating too little; poop consistency changes; refusing to eat mealies; refusing to be petted, leave his hedgie bag and huffing at anything louder than breathing; doing a lot of liner diving and destroying cage & contents...etc etc etc while I sit here, with angelic Snarf, LMAO. Can't wait. And I have a long time to send specific brat-vibes...and I know just which ones to send...buh-wah-ha-ha-ha :twisted:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I


tazzatrillz said:


> It's just nice to be able to post a question as a new owner and have your question answered personally by someone who knows their stuff.


Absolutely- Especially when the question is about HIS hedgehog who fell two feet and has green poop (and weighs X), and MY hedgehog fell four and has runny poop (but weighs Y). Or HERS went into hibernation at 65 degrees, and got a URI, MINE at 72 and...

you get the idea.

The repetition is more about the individual differneces which occur in these circumstances... which we all appreciate when it's our hog.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

mtnwmn said:


> The repetition is more about the individual differneces which occur in these circumstances... which we all appreciate when it's our hog.


 :lol: This is what I wanted to say but the words just didn't want to form.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> while I sit here, with angelic Snarf


 :lol:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> I am already sending brat-vibes to your future hedgie...you are going to have a HANDFUL and provide endless hours of entertainment at your own expense with your postings about not being able to sleep; hedging pooping everywhere; eating too much...eating too little; poop consistency changes; refusing to eat mealies; refusing to be petted, leave his hedgie bag and huffing at anything louder than breathing; doing a lot of liner diving and destroying cage & contents...etc etc etc while I sit here, with angelic Snarf, LMAO. Can't wait. And I have a long time to send specific brat-vibes...and I know just which ones to send...buh-wah-ha-ha-ha :twisted:


 :shock: You evil lady. I knew you were excited, I didn't know you were excited for my misery. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> :shock: You evil lady. I knew you were excited, I didn't know you were excited for my misery. :roll:


For my inspiration, I will be reading and re-reading the "Grumpy Hedgies" thread. :twisted:


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm doomed.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd rather see the same question asked on a daily basis, and well thought out, informative answers given, then have uneducated or mis-informed people with these pets. If someone is lucky enough to find this place and get solid information, then I'm fine with the repetative questions and answers. This forum is an awesome resource with some wonderful members.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

V2Neal said:


> I'd rather see the same question asked on a daily basis, and well thought out, informative answers given, then have uneducated or mis-informed people with these pets. If someone is lucky enough to find this place and get solid information, then I'm fine with the repetative questions and answers. This forum is an awesome resource with some wonderful members.


We are in complete agreement


----------

